# A Breakthrough



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

With all of the issues I have with health, I have for some time been trying to work out how to get back into running.

Well I need to do something, but could not work out what. Physiotherapist, nice chap but as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike.

Solution, medicine ball.

I have been doing circuits using said device for a week now. It is cheap, I can work on areas that are not currently in pain, then switch as the pain moves. I am controlling the muscle groups in anticipation of having a blister and knee pain free period, so that I can hit the road, then return to the med ball in periods of flare up.

So far so good, now I need to reduce my basal to stop the bloody hypo's


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2016)

Ooh, good, glad you've found something. ( I still think a pony would tick the same boxes, but a medicine ball's probably cheaper to feed and keeps its teeth and its heels to itself!)


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ooh, good, glad you've found something. ( I still think a pony would tick the same boxes, but a medicine ball's probably cheaper to feed and keeps its teeth and its heels to itself!)


My cognitive therapist is keen for me to start riding again and has planted a seed. Just have to get the courage to take the necessary steps towards that goal.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2016)

Good stuff Owen ! Well done you


----------



## Bloden (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice one, Owen.  I hope it's not long before you're back in the saddle.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2016)

Excellent and sounding very positive @Owen!  Where there's a will!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 10, 2016)

Great stuff Owen. Its great finding something that you can do and enjoy.


----------

